# <div style="overflow-y:auto"> nur im IE... Alternativen?



## hans_schmid (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe momentan ein riesen Problem beim Erstellen einer neuen Website.
Ich muss auf Grund des Designs unbedingt verhindern, dass meine Content-Tabelle zu "hoch" wird.
Dazu habe ich folgenden Tag verwendet: 

```
<div style="height:288px; overflow-y:auto">
```

Das funktioniert auch sehr gut - allerdings nur im IE.

Folgende Browser habe ich getestet:

IE -> funktioniert
Netscape 7.1 -> funktioniert nicht
Mozilla 1.71 -> funktioniert nicht
Mozilla Firefox -> funktioniert nicht
Opera 7.5.2 -> funktioniert nicht

Mozilla und Firefox belassen die Tabelle in Ihrer Größe und schreiben einfach "drüber" ohne das Design zu zerreissen. Netscape gibt nur bis zum Ende der Tabelle den Content aus und Opera vergrößert die Tabelle und verwurschtelt das Layout.

Dazu gibt es natürlich schon einige Threads, allerdings war da nichts dabei, dass mir helfen hätte können.

Da ich hier schon des Öfteren gelesen habe, dass dieser Tag zumindest im Firefox funktionieren sollte, könnt Ihr Euch hier  wie das ganze bei mir aussieht. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja auch woanders!?

Jedenfalls würde ich mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

Gibt es evtl. eine Alternative zu dieser Lösung (möglichst ohne Frames)?

MfG
Hans


----------



## xxenon (21. Juli 2004)

Versuch mal mit dem Schnipsel:


```
<style type="text/css">
  .shape { height:228px; overflow:auto; }
  * html .shape { overflow-y:auto; overflow-x:visible; }
</style>
```

Erklärung: Alles was mit "* html" deklariert ist, wird nur vom Internet Explorer interpretiert.

Sollte in allen aktuellen Browsern funktionieren.

HTH

xxenon


----------



## hans_schmid (21. Juli 2004)

tja... was soll ich sagen?

PERFEKT!

Riesen Dank an Dich!

MfG
Hans


----------

